# LUSH Reviews: Skincare, Haircare, Bath and Body



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are my reviews for my stuff.  Hopefully it helps you spend your money more wisely. (I'll also be posting this in the Reviews forum, so don't yell at me for posting twice.)

I Ordered (Left to Right):
-Vanilla Bod Christmas Present (Incl. Butterball Bath Bomb and Floating Island Luxury Bath Melt)
-Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser
-Rock Star Soap (Pink one)
-I should Co-Co Soap (Yellow and Orange one)
-You Snap the Whip! Body Buffing Exfoliater Soap
-Tea Tree Water Toner
-American Cream Conditioner
-Ocean Salt Exfoliater
-Enzymion Moisturizer
-BIG Shampoo
Also ordered, but not pictured:
-Creamy Candy Bath Bubble Bar
-MMM (Melting Marshmallow Moments) Luxury Bath Melt
-AvoBath Bath Bomb
-Sex Bomb

I Received:
-Ooh La La Lavender Body Soap
-Ice Blue Body Soap
As samples. (I know, I should have gotten more samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

My Background:  So you can compare yourself to me...(maybe something would work for you that didn't for me).
-Facial Skin type: Oily
-Body Skin Type: Somewhat dry
-Hair type: Dry, color-treated, thick but not voluminous
-Favorite type of Scents: Sweet

My Ratings:





= Aiight...don’t think I’ll be buying this again.








= Pretty Freakin' Awesome!  Lives up to it’s description and hype.











= ROCKIN'!! Glad I tried it, but this is a luxury item for me.  Will buy this in the future if I have enough funds.














= I’m in LOVE!!!  My Homegirl product fo’ LYFE, fool.  


*





 Skin Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Angels on Bare Skin is a trip.  At first I wasn't happy with it, and I'm still not sure if I like it. It doesn't feel like it gets you clean.  The product comes in a little tub and is very tough to scoop out at first...you have to mix it with water to make it into a paste.  This can be tricky, and I'm not used to doing that.  There are little pieces of ground almonds for scrubbing action, but that is basically all you feel.  There is not much of a thick base to this cleanser.  The smell is very woodsy-fragrant, mostly of rosemary and thyme, (reminds me of the song Scarborough Faire) and I love the little pieces of leaves or rice or whatever those things are in there.  I wash my face with Origins Checks and Balances first, and then with AOBS to make sure I'm clean.  I never feel tight or dry after using this little system.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













The Ocean Salt felt AMAZING on my skin.  Just the right amount of "nitty gritty", and the smell was SO like a margarita!  My skin felt incredibly soft after, and it really opened up my pores and got all the gunk out.  I use this puppy every other day to polish and renew my skin.  The first time I ordered Ocean Salt, it wasn't bright blue like in the catalog, and this second time it's a little more blue, but definitely not like they advertise.  Just so you know.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tea Tree Water is bleh.  It basically feels like I’m just spritzing water on my face with a hint of mint in it.  I don’t feel a refreshing tingle, I don’t notice anything left over on the little cotton pad after wiping, and I definitely don’t see a big difference in the size of my pores.  At least it has antibacterial powers so I won’t get zits...bah, I think this one was a waste of my money.  Too bad the bottle’s so big, I don’t know what to do with it.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enzymion is a good moisturizer.  It smells EXACTLY like Fruit Loops, which I LOVE.  It has great spread-ability; you just need the tiniest amount to cover your whole face. Leaves my oily skin feeling richly hydrated. However, it is not mattifying as they say.  I feel like my skin looks kinda greasy after I put it on, unless I'm very careful to apply just the tiniest amount.


*





 Hair Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BIG Shampoo is YUCK.  I honestly don't know how this can be one of their bestsellers.  Ugggh...can't stand the smell of this product or the texture of it. The sea salt makes it crunchy and gloopy, very unlike normal shampoo, and it doesn't foam up a lot on your hair. Also, your hair tends to feel a little dry after you rinse it out in the shower. Fortunately, my hair looks shiny, healthy and super volumized after I blow dry it, and the American Cream conditioner somewhat covers up the smell of Big, so I won't be tossing it.  

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







American Cream Conditioner is an okay conditioner.  What I'm trying to say is I guess I've have had better...I do like the smell of this product! The texture could be a thicker, but it really does moisturize the hair well. I can feel my dry hair just drink it up.  The scent stays on your hair all day. I like Retread much better, but American Cream is more affordable.


*





 Bath and Shower Products*

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vanilla Bod was a great Christmas present (for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I originally got it for my mom, but couldn't resist trying two new products out (sorry ma!).  I didn't get a golden ticket, but I got a 15% off ticket, not bad.  Two stars because I really enjoyed one of the products, but the other left me gagging.
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Butterball is AWESOME.  To me, the scent reminds me of Winnie the Pooh; kinda of coconutty-buttery-honey: really rich and comforting.  The bits of cocoa butter float up and look like little oil droplets in the water, I scooped them all up and rubbed them into my skin, and I have to say this is the most moisturizing bath bomb I have ever been introduced to.  However, it doesn’t color the bath water.  It left a beautiful silky feel all over my skin that lasted!  My only complaint is that I wish this one was as big as the other bombs!!
-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Floating Island smelled like EW EW EWWW.  To me, the scent was very strong, but maybe that's because I didn't like it. Smelled like Saw wood and flea shampoo, and maybe a little vanilla. It did leave my skin very soft, and I enjoyed watching it float, sink, and spin in circles in my tub, haha. I don't think I'll be getting this one again, but definitely want to try other bath melts. 

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ooh la La Lavender Soap was cool! I LOVE the color of this soap, really stunning like a glass of red wine. It feels very slick on the skin and gets you very clean. It smells strongly of thyme and lavender; sorta sophisticated. My little sample has lasted me 6 showers already and is holding up nicely! I may just have to purchase this one next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ice Blue Soap.  I dunno.  It smells reeeeeally minty and it a pretty bright blue, but it doesn't make your skin tingle all over like they say it does.  I'm letting my husband use this sample because the scent is not very feminine.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Rock Star soap is cute.  It’s a bright pink chunk of soap, guys.  If I had a little girl, I would totally get this for her.  However, it doesn’t smell like a creamy, vanilla-y candy like they say it does.  It truly smells like super pop pink bubble gum and a fake strawberry car freshener.  Leaves your skin a little dry, too but the bar lasts forever.  The two stars are because it’s pink.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I Should Coco Soap is RAD!  I bought this soap for my husband because he's a surfer and loves anything beachy and coconutty. He said it felt very creamy, was good at exfoliating, and it was fun looking at the little pieces of coconut in the soap, but he didn't think it smelled too much like coconuts. I did though! As soon as he finished his shower, he came and sat by me and I couldn't stop sniffing him! Our whole bathroom is tiki style and now smells like it too!  This soap is lovely, I'm just disappointed it is melting so quickly.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You Snap The Whip, I love you.  I bought this because the whole idea, the color, everything reminded me of Bettie Page, my idol woman. When in the package, I was afraid I had bought the wrong product: You Snap the Whip looks smooth in it's wrapper, but as soon as you hop into the shower and give your arms and legs a scrub, you can definitely feel it's scrubbing powers. Exfoliates very well, smells nice and has such a pretty color. Just melts WAY too fast. This only lasted me 4 showers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like it, but it’s not worth 10.00.  Maybe if they made it twice the size...or a two-for-one deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Avobath ROCKS.  Smells EXACTLY like green Fruit Loops and colors your bath water lime green with little sparkles!  I was smiling the whole time in the bath.  Thank God none of the avocado smell came thru, just sweet-fruit goodness.  LOVE IT!

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Creamy Candy Bath Bubble Bar puts me on the fence.  Not sure if I like it or not.  I crumbled it under my warm running bath water and watched the bubble action start.  I got some of the richest, prettiest foamy bubbles ever out of half of this bar.  However, it smelled like bubble gum which I don’t particularly like.  And no color to the bath water either.  I want to try other bubble bars instead.

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 MMM (Melting Marshmallow Moments) was ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS.  I don’t think I can go a shipment without one of these.  Smells like total candy-land heaven, turns your bath water such a girly shade of pink, and softens your skin like no other.  I might want to use this as an exfoliating soap!  Either way, I MUST...HAVE...MORE...MMM’S!

-Sex Bomb I’m trying tonight...


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanx for posting, well written reviews too!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sex Bomb is my fav bomb!  Hope you like it, just watch out for the rose thing, it turns kinda gross!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## frejyavanir (Oct 29, 2011)

I tried Lush's skin care and it didn't work at all for me.
  	But I LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE Their coco lotion body lotion, GHOST (Halloween lim. ed.) Body wash (leaves SUCH a subtle pretty shimmer!) and It started with a kiss. Ultrabalm is a great alternative to vaseline as well, though it's a little grittier


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 1, 2011)

Was able to try some of their new products yesterday!

  	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Northern Lights: AWESOME highlighter-colored soap that smells suuuuper citrusy!!!!  Lemon, lime, pine and cypress make this a great soap for men or women.  I couldnt stop sniffing it at the store!
  	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Snowglobe: Pretty holiday soap!  Smells very fresh and lemony...a lot like their Lemslip soap.
  	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Herbalism: Great for oily complexions, leaves your skin feeling silky soft!  A soft exfoliation...hard to explain.  Loved this but didn't give it 4 stars because I didn't love the smell.
  	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dark Angels: POWERFUL exfoliation!  This is like a once or twice a week deal for even the oiliest skins.  Loved how gritty this one was...kind of like You Snap the Whip for your face.  It didn't earn 4 stars because it is rather messy.
  	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Candy Mountain: The holiday version of French Kiss bubble bar with a similar scent to The Comforter.  This created a good amount of bubbles, but I expected more.  Smelled nice but the scent was not extremely potent.  Did soften my skin but I needed to apply lotion afterward so it kind of ruined it.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2011)

*





 Skin Products*
	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fresh Farmacy was nice and calming. My skin is super prone to flare ups and redness, and it was clean, soft, matte and white after using this.
	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The Mask of Magnaminty was next, and it was FREEZING and SUPER MINTY! My eyes were watering because of how insane it felt! I could feel jets of air in my pores! I left it on for about 10 minutes 'til it dried, and then mixed with water in swirls on my skin. I have never felt so refreshed and clean!
	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figs and Leaves Body Soap was nice. The scent was incredibly foresty-natural, not my usual choice, but we'll see if I get complimented or hated on because of it today lol.

*





 Hair Products*
	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rehab shampoo has to be shaken before using. Even though, the formula was still really liquidy when I poured it into my hand! I figured it was all the essential oils and fruit juice. I needed just a little bit though in order to get mass foamage going on! The smell was very natural, kinda spa-like, and it smelled up my entire bathroom!

	-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Retread conditioner felt exactly like yogurt in my hand, lol. I really packed it on and let it sit for 3 minutes on my hair before washing it out. In the shower, I didn't really feel a huge difference in the smoothness of my hair. However, after I towel-dried and blow dryed, I have to agree with everyone else! My hair felt incredibly baby-soft, like spun silk and the sheen was out of this world!! I wonder which of the products is the praise for this!

	-:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Think Pink! Bath Bomb was FUN!! As soon as I dropped it in my super warm bath water, it started fizzing like CRAZY! (No bubbles, though.) The little candy hearts and flowers sank to the bottom of the tub and were a joy to look at (I didnt eat them!). My bath water was electric-barbie pink with tiny sparkles and smelled sooooo good. Every girls' dream!


----------

